# TT R50E vs CRF 50F



## ROOK1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I am thinking of getting my boy one of these for Christmas. I am a rookie when it comes to motorcycles so I ask for your help. Which do you prefer Yamaha or Honda? Why?










vs


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they are the two best brands on the market and both would serve you well, I would choose the honda just because I have had *GREAT* experiance with honda.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know a thing about that small of a bike. But as far as the product lines, they both are very good. That said I would give the nod to the Honda line. Years ago I got the opportunity to talk to the factory guys at the National ATV Jamboree in Fillmore. The Honda method of pretesting their products prior to release was amazing. They would engineer a engine and run it for 24 hours straight at 110% of what they thought the max RPMS should be. If the engines would hold then they would build the ATV around it. Yamaha also makes a great product. I had one of there big Venture Touring bikes in 1999 that was a great bike. My only problem with them was they are still building that exact bike today. Honda on the othere hand has stayed on top of the game. They have changed the Goldwing a few times and I feel they build one of the top touring bikes in the world. I honestly believe for that size bike either one would last your children until they grew out of it. IMHO. Good luck. You have a lucky child. Al.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

You will not go wrong with eiter one of these brands/bikes. I would fit it to the child riding it. You can see in the pictures, that the honda suspension sits a little highter. This holds true in its application as well. The hondas I have riden tend to stand a little taller than there counterparts of other makes. (dirt bikes only) If the child has a little longer legs the Honda would be a better fit.


----------



## ROOK1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

sorry I'm late on this, I just went through the same debate.
the reason i picked the honda was because of weight.
the yamaha was electric start and the added weight of the starter and battery was alot, and it cost extra to add a kickstarter.
yes I was worried about the boy being able to kick the honda over, but he starts it first kick every time!
and then I found a 2004 for $700 bucks, so that helped alot!
good luck!


----------

